# counterfactuals fantasy.



## ascanius (Nov 8, 2014)

Didn't know if I should post in chit chat or here but its a creative game so...

For those that don't know how this works.  A world is presented that is exactly the same as our save for one thing which is taken from a fantasy book and inserting into our everyday lives, then a question for you to answer.  For example in the question below qudditch is not a valid answer but competitive staring is.  Once you come up with an answer you must defend it through a complexly humorous explanation that begs the question why you are not in a mental asylum or as you deem appropriate.  There is no wrong answer unless there is, best answer wins the "warm fuzzy feeling upon knowing you win."  

In a world where invisibility cloaks are common apparel, what is the most popular sport.

Edit:  Ok back to NaNo


----------



## Devor (Nov 8, 2014)

Soccer, but the goals are wider and the goalie is invisible.

In a world where every sea, lake and river has dragons, what's the best way to catch freshwater fish?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Nov 8, 2014)

Rescue a mermaid.

In a world where pixies, valkyries, harpies, succubi, and nekos with functioning propeller beanies account for 13.8% of air traffic…








…what is one of the "new standards" the aerospace industry has come up with to safely accommodate these flying fantasy women?


(STEALTH EDIT: +5 rep points if you come up with the FIVE standards I immediately thought of after posting.)


----------



## ascanius (Nov 11, 2014)

Dress code standards, dresses skirts  would be much too distracting to male drivers.  Max and min altitude quotas for aircraft pilots and flying women.  Radio transponders for all flight.  Medical checks.  Cannot think of a fifth.

Edit:  brainfart
Wow I started this game and forgot to pose a scenario and question.

In a world where trickster  pixies exist what is the best pest control method.


----------



## Addison (Nov 15, 2014)

Unleash a class of obnoxious children into the infested house at which point they will out prank the pixies and they will leave. 

In a world where Dryads and Nymphs are abundant, what is the protocol for lumberjacks and companies to cut down trees and bulldoze forests?


----------

